# Sig Sauer with SRT trigger.. a question



## earl616 (Nov 18, 2010)

I just bought a new SIG P220 Carry Elite with the SRT trigger. My question is: on the SA (when the SRT sets up short), is there supposed to be a bit of the take-up play before trigger "catches." I seems like the trigger has to be staged, no? Is this normal ? thanks for any help on this.


----------



## s1gs4u3r (Dec 29, 2010)

My SIG P226 9mm SRT TACOPS has like 3/4 of an inch of free travel in SA (Single Action) but its not wiggly its under spring tension and feels like 2 stages 1st take up is a very light resistance followed by a 2nd stage about half way through the take up doubling the resistance, you have to go slow to feel it, then its ready for the 4lb pull which has maybe 1/16th inch creep before it breaks crisp.

Hope that helps


----------



## cne32507 (Feb 18, 2011)

The first trigger travel engages & depresses the safety. You can feel this and use it as a pre-set stage on the range. Any travel past this point fires. You can see the safety button & the lever that depresses it with the slide off.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The SRT (Short Reset Trigger), not to be confused with the short trigger, reduces the amount of forward travel after the first shot to reset the sear. To see this, first clear you weapon, then again. Pull your first shot double action, but hold the trigger all the way back. With the trigger held all the way back, rack the slide. Now slowly release pressure on your trigger until you hear the click. From that position, you are ready for your next shot. The SRT reduces reset ~60% over the standard factory set-up.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

TGS thanks for the info. on the srt trigger, did not see any info. in the factory manual now when the weather breaks can see how good it works.


----------

